# The bat cave....



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is the number one house we do for out biggest GC. We call it the bat cave. I have done hundreds of these houses. I hate them but have gotten so used to them I love them haha.....

This is a snap of a section of the living room and kitchen that share a high celling


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Here is the number one house we do for out biggest GC. We call it the bat cave. I have done hundreds of these houses. I hate them but have gotten so used to them I love them haha.....
> 
> This is a snap of a section of the living room and kitchen that share a high celling


 I would love to see a walk through of that job Whos!:yes:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> I would love to see a walk through of that job Whos!:yes:


 
No prob brother! I sanded today and will tape another tomorrow. Ill do a short vid after taping and the some the following days of progress. :thumbup: Probably sand her tuesday since that is turn in day....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wonder if that is my aunties house? she use to put the fink on us to Rellee's using the bat phone... when we got in sh%t


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What brand of board are you using there whosnxt?


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well its not my rock, whatever the GC is ordering. I know the last 6 months it has all been the new light rock. Some spelt light and others lite. We are strictly finishers. Only hang if its a little side job. Ill check it out in the vid I take tomorrow.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I feel bad for seeing all those screws on the interior walls and not enough in the butts.

I'm doing a 13k house with a 14ft vault spanned over 1100 square feet and it sucks. I hope the next one won't be so bad and I might like installing 500 feet of no coat.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We know how to find you at your bat cave now,,,,, whosnext:whistling2:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

That GC just dropped 3 of those this week. Thankfully dad gave them to our boys from the south and we are taking a much easier house this week and its closer to home from another of our GC.


----------

